# Massive Pygo Id



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i bought these as reds from someone local. although they are 2 years old and already pushing 13 inches? im almost sure they are cariba since they have the blood red hands, and blood red anal fin . no humeral spot is present but they are way to big for that. let me know what you guys think. i got 4 of them. they are the larger ones in the video


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

They look like natts to me.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I agree


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Pygos


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

P.nattereris. Probably older then 2 years.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I hope you didnt pay to much for them.


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

Wish mine were that big.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm leaning towards typical natts as well.








On a side note that song is annoying.


----------

